# Gas Pump Cut Me Off



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I went out to run some errands this morning and since I was passing a Safeway with gas pumps and driving the TV, I decided it would be a great time to fill it up to the brim so it would be ready to roll on our trip next week. (I don't drive it much besides towing.)

I put my debit card in and proceeded to fill. First tank filled. Moved the nozzle over to the second tank and walked away to see if my generator, which I always keep in the back of the truck, needed fuel. When I returned to the nozzle it was pumping gas like it was about to cut off. I jiggled it to no avail and suddenly it cut off at $75.00 worth of diesel. Thats only about 22 gallons around here, much less than I should have needed to top the tanks.

I had to put my card in again and restart the pump in order to fill my tanks. What a pain in the butt! If they are going to price it higher than the sky, they ought to at least let a person fill up!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
That's apparently the national limit. Used to, when you used a debit card for gas, they automatically "held" funds for $50 towards that purchase, no matter what amount you purchased, to cover the bank and the gas company. Now, I had the same deal. Try filling up a 40 gallon diesel with that???? I don't think so!!








Thanks for the hint, tho........didn't realize I could re-swipe it and go again!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Same thing happened to me while filling our TV using our Mobil card. It cut off at $100.00 which was enough fuel, but I wondered why it did that. DH told me to just swipe the card again next time.

Dawn sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

That happened to us recently too. It cut off at $75. We didn't think about re-swiping the card. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try the ones here set for $50!!! I had to fill my truck, took 2 swipes. Then the fuel station & 3 gas cans, took me three swipes. Needless to say I won't go back to that station again.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our pumps around here shut off at $50
It is a saftey precaution so not to get ripped out to much

Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Same problem around here, $75 cut-off. It's not enough to fill my 38 gallon tank, and the really sad part is I have to drive this truck every day to work. I usually fill up at least once a week. I have swiped twice and sometimes I get another $10 or $20 in there.

Gas prices are slowly killing me. I'm so broke, I can't even pay attention!

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

A lot of stations have started doing that because they were having more problems with drive-offs - due to the higher prices!







My debit card can also be used as a credit card and for most of the stations around here when I swipe it a screen comes up asking if I want a credit card or debit card charge. If I choose credit card I can usually pump as much gas as I need and not get cut off, if I choose debit card I'll get cut off at $75. I suppose there is a difference in how the transaction is run through the system, but either way the money really just comes right out of my checking account.

If I'm filling up the Miata being cut off by the pump is never a problem.







Even with using premium gasoline I don't think I've ever paid more than $40 to fill it. There are some advantages to a 12 gallon fuel tank.







The Avalanche with it's 37 gallon fuel tank is another story though. If it's getting pretty low it takes $90-100 to fill it.







That becomes doubly annoying if I have to re-swipe the card because the pump cuts me off at $75.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Can you give a little more information on how to perform a drive-off?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My TV takes 26 gallons and my work van takes 33 gallons. I use about 40 gallons a week, and my wife uses 16.

Current prices around here are $2.87 a gallon. I am spending more on fuel each month than I spend on my mortgage payment!









Dan


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I had a strange phone call from Mobil the day after the Luray ralley. I had stopped near Harrisburg and filled up, got about 85 dollars worth of diesel, no problems.

They called me the naxt day to make sure it was me, and not someone else using my card.

I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

The limit around here is $75.
I ususally don't like to let tanks of any of our vehicles go all the way empty. I heard lots of good reasons over the years why emptying your gas tank is not good for the engne. But mainly we do it for safety and security. You never know when you might have a natural disaster, storm, power outtage due to wild fires, etc. I've lived through enough of them to know that you want enough fuel in your truck to do what you need to do. You can't always depend on the service stations being there.

Just my $.02 worth.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> The Avalanche with it's 37 gallon fuel tank is another story though. If it's getting pretty low it takes $90-100 to fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain









John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Avalanche with it's 37 gallon fuel tank is another story though.Â If it's getting pretty low it takes $90-100 to fill it.Â
> ...


Ahh, but you have to admit it's worth it to have such a fine vehicle to haul our "motel on wheels" over the road with.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Couple of years ago I road the Road King to Sturgis, before leaving I called Texeco/Shell and my bank to let them know I was going on a trip and they would see charges going across the US. Both told me that the cards would be locked after the third use going away from our billing address, even though I called. I thought this was good, kept someone from charging my card up if it were stolen. After the third time calling though, playing twenty questions to prove I was who I said I was.. kind of a pain. Still like the policy.

Odd thing, MANY charges while at Sturgis and no lock out. Started again on the trip back.

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our pumps were shutting off at $50 around here last fall, but that did not last long. Now they seem to be unlimited (at least I have not hit the limit, and I have been well over $75.00). We do have a limit of two swipes a day, and that is per account, not per card.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I had a strange phone call from Mobil the day after the Luray ralley. I had stopped near Harrisburg and filled up, got about 85 dollars worth of diesel, no problems.
> 
> They called me the naxt day to make sure it was me, and not someone else using my card.
> 
> ...


That was pretty cool Doug








I never heard of that before

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Talking about pain at the pump. I filled my Shadow up yesterday and it cost $6


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...I have never had a full tank of gas in my 3/4 ton Yukon XL. $75 gets me a tad over 3/4 full.

Randy


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Talking about pain at the pump. I filled my Shadow up yesterday and it cost $6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember what that feels like. My wife forbids me from riding a motorcycle anymore. She has a solid foundation for her argument. I cheated death a couple times on the motorcycle, and a couple more without it. Time for me to slow down and be a dad!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yep...I have never had a full tank of gas in my 3/4 ton Yukon XL. $75 gets me a tad over 3/4 full.


Filled my Burb up yesterday before leaving Boerne. $97! Only took about 32 gallons!

Mark


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Last Month in Louisiana I got cut off at $50 diesel. Guess I was lucky, a truck next to me was filling with his engine running the gas pump tank sucked up crap/water from the bottom of the tank and shut his engine down- I purged my water filter which is a pain in the butt on a @500HD silverado (drain valve designed for someone double jointed and with a 1 inch diameter arm to reach it) fortunately mine ran ok the next 300 miles but I was scared the whole time.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Experienced the $75 cutoff only once on this trip so far. Usually takes $90.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Can you give a little more information on how to perform a drive-off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's like this.......you fill up your vehicle, lay the nozzle down somewhere, casually get in your vehicle and drive like HELL!!! (casually, though).........then look for "blue, blue, blue" in your rear-view mirror. They've got hidden cameras all over the place, now, so "Smile, you're on Candid Camera!". Oh, take your tag off, first, then stop down the road somewhere and put it back on.








Darlene action


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I got cut off at $50 when I chose "Debit" last week. I have never been cut off when I choose "Credit".


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

$75 here too. Pretty stupid if you ask me; I have an $18,000 limit on one card, and $14,000 on another, so I can basically refurnish my entire house and no one will raise an eyebrow. But fill my gas tank? No can do! Unbelievable...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

sgalady said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give a little more information on how to perform a drive-off?Â
> ...


and don't forget to take your debit card out of the slot and get your receipt before driving off.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HA! or....you can just stop at a station, pump your gas, GO INSIDE & PAY, and casually be on your way. If you're really lucky, the kid at the register will mis-match car to pump, charge the wrong guy the wrong amount, call the cops ('cuz YOU drove off), and you'll get to see those pretty blue lights, visit with the nice officer-man, and have your blood-pressure break thru the roof anyway!









(He was a bit surprised when I produced the receipt that, for some odd reason, I had kept this time







Said the same station had been calling in a lot of false drive-offs lately and the Dept. was tired of it. 2 weeks later - the station was closed - GONE - B'BYE action ). ...and you can bet I've never again left without a receipt!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> HA! or....you can just stop at a station, pump your gas, GO INSIDE & PAY, and casually be on your way. If you're really lucky, the kid at the register will mis-match car to pump, charge the wrong guy the wrong amount, call the cops ('cuz YOU drove off), and you'll get to see those pretty blue lights, visit with the nice officer-man, and have your blood-pressure break thru the roof anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now you've gone and done it Wolfie, given reinforcement to my OCD habit of always printing the receipt when I pay at the pump - "Just in case somebody inside screws up and thinks I drove off".







Really bad that they did it when you paid inside!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> HA! or....you can just stop at a station, pump your gas, GO INSIDE & PAY, and casually be on your way. If you're really lucky, the kid at the register will mis-match car to pump, charge the wrong guy the wrong amount, call the cops ('cuz YOU drove off), and you'll get to see those pretty blue lights, visit with the nice officer-man, and have your blood-pressure break thru the roof anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now you've gone and done it Wolfie, given reinforcement to my OCD habit of always printing the receipt when I pay at the pump - "Just in case somebody inside screws up and thinks I drove off".







Really bad that they did it when you paid inside!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HA!Â or....you can just stop at a station, pump your gas, GO INSIDE & PAY, and casually be on your way.Â If you're really lucky, the kid at the register will mis-match car to pump, charge the wrong guy the wrong amount, call the cops ('cuz YOU drove off), and you'll get to see those pretty blue lights, visit with the nice officer-man, and have your blood-pressure break thru the roof anyway!Â Â
> ...


To be honest with you, I think they just wanted to see that cute little Miata again!







Yep - receipt in hand & seat belt buckled! Car can't move if either doesn't happen!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here in Oregon I get cut off at $100....Yikes! The Suburban is a great TV, but it shure has a HUGE tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It may be the cynic in me, but I wonder if this is just a tactic to keep the public from seeing just how bad gas prices REALLY are. I mean, paying $75 and not getting a full tank is bad enough, but I wonder if 'they' figure if we saw $100+ dollars at each full fill, we would really go through the roof! Some kind of psychological barrier?

I'm not saying...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think so Doug.....I think they are just protecting their interests!!!

I like filling up the Silverado much better that the Suburban, normally the diesel is cheaper than gas and the tank is 11 gallon smaller.....but, I have to fill up more often!!!! I am going to start looking an aux fuel tank for the bed. An additional 50 gallons would be nice, till it is time to fill it up!!!

Gary


----------

